
MoviePass wants to let you go to the theater once a day for $10 a month - rayuela
https://www.bloomberg.com/news/articles/2017-08-15/netflix-co-founder-s-crazy-plan-pay-10-a-month-go-to-the-movies-all-you-want
======
CivilianZero
I used MoviePass when it was a little younger and just a warning to any
considering it, there are a lot of hidden restrictions. I know some things
could have changed since a couple years ago when I was using it but you were
unable to see new movies and some movies would be restricted for their entire
theater run.

They also presented it as a monthly service that you could cancel when you
were done, but it was actually an annual service that you paid for on a
monthly basis and trying to leave before the year was up would cost you. A
lot.

There was also some weird business about having to send new cards (they sent
you a card you had to use in person at the theater to pay for your ticket)
without warning and until you got the new one you were unable to use the
service you were paying for. In addition to that, sometimes the cards would
just not work. This happened to me on at least 3 occasions.

Also take into consideration, there are some movies you'll want to see in 3d
(maybe) or IMAX (more likely) and these are completely excluded. And if you're
like me and you like to buy tickets ahead of time with fandango so you can
skip lines and be sure the movie you're going to see isn't sold out, using
this service means giving up that convenience.

Granted, this is all a much better deal now that it's $10 instead of $30.

~~~
martinald
On the relaunched site today it says the restrictions are:

You can see one movie every day. You can see each movie one time. You can see
only standard 2D screenings.

It even points out you can go on opening night and the T+Cs point out there is
a month to month plan now, but it's a bit confusing.

I do think it's a good offer for $10/month. Cineworld in the UK offers
something similar for about £20/month (~$25), but also has an annual
commitment and is restricted to one chain of cinemas, none of which are close
to me.

~~~
striking
I wonder if they were able to negotiate a better deal on these things because
people don't go to the movies as often anymore..?

~~~
blacksmith_tb
I think that's likely. The combination of the guaranteed income and the fairly
low chance that many subscribers will actually use their pass every day means
it isn't a big risk for the theaters.

~~~
gnicholas
Well, and the likelihood that the subscriber will bring at least one friend
who would pay full price for a ticket makes this less risky. Also, popcorn and
other concessions are the real profit drivers for theaters, so losing a bit on
tickets isn't as big a deal as it might seem.

------
josiahpeters
I would pay $10 a month to watch Game of Thrones, House of Cards, or other
high production value TV shows on a big screen with other fans each week. I
might even pay $20 or $30 a month for just those few months of new episodes
for the latest season.

I would even pay $10 a month for a few months to watch an episode of Band of
Brothers each week. I really enjoy the movie theater viewing experience.
Lately I've only gone to the theatre to see the new Star Wars or Pixar films
(only because I am a fan of those two franchises). Nothing else that is being
released interests me.

I'm aware that some theatres book corporate trainings or private showings. I
don't think it would be unreasonable for them to air new episodes of top
television shows on the night of. It would be interesting to see what demand
for that would look like.

~~~
SaladFork
What is it about the theater experience you enjoy? It's not too expensive to
set up a theater-like setup at home. A home projector and decent screen are
around $1k. I've been watching Game of Thrones (and others) on a 110" screen
for a few seasons now and couldn't recommend it more.

~~~
andruby
It's the whole experience. The huge screen. The sound. The seats. The memories
of going there as a teenager on a date. Watching a movie together with 200
other people. Zero distractions.

I still love going to the theater.

~~~
scarface74
I hate going to a regular movie theatre. They are huge, crowded, you have to
get there early to get a good seat, the chairs are uncomfortable, etc.

On the other hand, I love going to higher end movie theatres that aren't
large, you get to pick and reserve your seats online, they have reclining
chairs and one of the theatres I go to serves food while you watch.

------
nxsynonym
>“People really do want to go more often,” Lowe said. “They just don’t like
the transaction.”

It's true. I've been a avid movie goer since I was a young kid. It's the whole
experience. I love seeing new movies on big screens, I like the familiarity of
movie theaters (pick any theater anywhere and you know exactly how the process
will go start to finish), and I like having a reason to leave the house and
"do something" without having to make an elaborate plan.

The biggest hurdle preventing me from going multiple times per week is the
cost of the ticket + concessions (its part of the experience!).

I hope this works out in the long run, I just signed up and hope the price
point will stick.

~~~
ansible
_The biggest hurdle preventing me from going multiple times per week is the
cost of the ticket + concessions (its part of the experience!)._

We have a 2nd run movie theater near where I live. The cost of tickets is
$2.50 USD, and the concessions are about the same as first-run theaters (maybe
a bit less). The seats are nice, though not the full electric recliners that
some theaters have nearby.

So if I can wait to go see a movie (and I usually can) that's a much less
expensive option. Even so, I end up going just a few times per year.

~~~
te_chris
Electric recliners?! America never ceases to surprise me.

~~~
ceejayoz
They're quite nice.

[https://amc-theatres-res.cloudinary.com/image/upload/v149572...](https://amc-
theatres-res.cloudinary.com/image/upload/v1495720738/amc-
cdn/general/img/AMC_Recliner_0961.png)

Electric so you can pick a specific level of recline, instead of just having a
spring-loaded chair with only one option.

~~~
bmelton
Which is worth having, since I've learned the hard way that drinking a movie-
large soda while fully reclined is a risky proposition.

------
thomk
Oh yeah that'll be fun, now there is no price barrier to entry so the rude
idiots that are in theaters now will simply overrun theaters. Ever go see a $1
movie in a low rate theater? That's where this is headed.

Honest to god I would pay $20/ticket to go sit in a quiet theater with
respectful people who like to get lost in movies and know how to act.

I used to go to the movies about twice a month, now I go once every 6 months
and about 50% of the time someone is talking or on their phone and I find
myself in a confrontation. Ever try to settle back down and enjoy the rest of
the movie after you confront someone? Forget it.

Unfortunately I'm sure I'm in the minority and this idea will probably work
and I'll have to stick to Art House movie theaters or watch movies at home
which is fine I guess.

I remember watching Star Wars in the theater in the 70's. Guess what? People
were too engrossed to be rude. Part of the fun was getting swept up in the
reaction of other moviegoers.

I hope this is figured out soon, I miss going to the theater!

~~~
ritchiea
Where do you live? I almost never experience this going to the theater in NYC.

~~~
bb611
In fairness, aren't movie ticket prices in NYC near $20? I haven't tried to
see a movie there in >5 years, but at the time going to see one in midtown was
~$16.

~~~
ritchiea
Yup, pretty much anywhere in the city will be close to that. But that's
regular NYC pricing, everything is more expensive there.

------
martin-adams
So the only crazy part of this plan is the $10 a month. Cineworld in the UK
have the Unlimited card for years which is effectively the same[1], but costs
£17.90 a month (~$23).

[1]
[https://www.cineworld.co.uk/unlimited](https://www.cineworld.co.uk/unlimited)

~~~
dark_ph0enix
Difference is, "any theater in the U.S. that accepts debit cards". If you're
unfortunate enough to only have a Vue around, your Cineworld pass won't do
much.

~~~
martin-adams
Yes, that's a fair point, and they are paying the theatre the full price of
the ticket. I wonder if their plan is to control the supply of visitors to the
cinema at a loss, then negotiate a profitable way to continue when the cinemas
fear losing the revenue.

~~~
Operyl
I mean, the article flat out says they're subsidizing the costs and then
selling your viewing habit data to make the profit.

------
kemiller2002
This is pretty ingenious. Movie theaters don't make money off of the movie,
they make it off of the concessions. This lowers the barrier to entry in
getting people in the theater. A number of people I know always get popcorn
and a drink when they go. They do it every time no matter what time of day.
It's just what they do. By lowering the price of admission, they are going to
get people to spend more money on concessions by getting them to go to the
theater more.

~~~
wahnfrieden
You misunderstand this model - MoviePass does not own nor share a revenue
stake with the theaters directly. MoviePass pays the theatres the full price
of each ticket, and the theatres don’t provide kickbacks. MoviePass wants to
make money off the data they collect.

~~~
brewdad
Maybe it's me, but I don't see this data as all that valuable. Say I go to the
movies 8-10x a month. Given that my local theater probably gets about 20 new
movies per month, does knowing which half of the movies I see really provide
analytical value over aggregate box office numbers?

I wonder if the app is spying on you in more nefarious ways. I guess I could
dedicate a retired phone to be my "movies" phone.

~~~
wahnfrieden
The missing piece with box office numbers is connecting individual ticket
sales with other individual ticket sales, as well as a host of other factors
(since they have your personal information, and credit card or whatever on
file, they can correlate your activity with all kinds of other things).

------
sitepodmatt
We had this in the UK about 15 years ago, I recall it was a tenner a month,
Virgin cinema possibly? with some exclusions, maybe it was friday/saturday and
premiere nights, you might get value for first month or two but after that
there was only two films a month at best worth seeing which you'd force
yourself to do, novelty faded quickly, after that it had the same value for
money as a gym membership in February.

------
jasode
_> He said the high price of tickets, not competition from Netflix or
Amazon.com Inc.’s Prime Video service, is a big part of what’s keeping people
away. “People really do want to go more often,” Lowe said. “They just don’t
like the transaction.”_

Maybe he's right but I'm not convinced. I think kids/teens would love to go
the theater more but my personal anecdote is that my friends and I lost
interest after age 25. It's just not as exciting to go to a theater when
you're not in high school or not part of the dating scene in college. Of
course, if you're a parent with young kids, you go because you're the
chaperone for the Disney movie.

It seems like declining visits by adults is just a general long term trend.
Similar to the decline of drive-in theaters. Used to be fun to to drive the
car into the lot but the novelty wore off. Adults also went to theaters in
1930s in high numbers (e.g. Gone With the Wind) because theaters were among
the first to have air conditioning which was a big deal. Every house has air
conditioning now.

Lastly, the economics of movie theaters have created a feedback loop that
results in "big tent pole" films like Disney / Transformers / Star Wars
dominating the screens. Adults want serious drama like "House of Cards" \--
which is available at home.

One could argue that if ticket prices weren't so high, more adults would have
gone to theaters which would then have subsequent effect of HoC, Boardwalk
Empire, etc only being released in the theaters. I guess one could go down
that rabbit hole of an alternate universe but I'm not convinced by it because
I still think adults just eventually get bored of the "theater experience".
(Babies crying in the back row, other patrons who don't shut off their
cellphone ringers, sticky dirty floors, 15-minutes of ads before the movie
starts, etc)

EDIT ADD: some replies seem to misunderstand my comments. I know _some people_
do enjoy going the movies and the barrier to that is the price which MoviePass
solves perfectly for them. I'm not arguing the existence of such moviegoers.
Instead I interpreted _“People really do want to go more often,”_ as a _macro_
trend and my comment is about reversing the macro trend of declining theater
attendance. I'm not convinced MoviePass will actually solve that because
fundamentally, the thrill of going to the theater wears off (age, Netflix/HBO
at home, other entertainment distractions competing for time, etc). Again,
that's a macro prediction. Yes, there are lots of enthusiastic moviegoers but
they're _outnumbered_ by the people with apathy for attending theaters.

~~~
bpicolo
Seems like a pretty vast generalization. I love going to the movies,
especially for the audio.

That said, experience is a big deal, and some places are improving it. The
Metreon in SF has theaters with recliners now that are super pleasant to watch
a movie in.

~~~
owlninja
Agreed. After a long break from being in a theater I went to an AMC downtown
that had giant electronic recliners and a full bar out front. Still pricey but
it was enjoyable!

------
mbillie1
The people objecting that this is not cost effective are missing the point
that most people who use this service will simply subscribe, forget, and go to
the movies no more frequently than they do now (after a month or so).

It's why places like Planet Fitness are able to offer $10/month unlimited
memberships.

~~~
FfejL
Except that the incremental cost of someone using a Gym is almost zero. Once
you have enough members to cover the rent & employees, it's almost all upside.

MoviePass will pay about $12 each and every time someone sees a movie -- more
than the monthly fee any one member is paying.

So every super movie fan watching 10 movies a month requires more than 11
other members paying the monthly fee and then not using their membership at
all. Hard to see that math working out.

~~~
mbillie1
> Except that the incremental cost of someone using a Gym is almost zero. Once
> you have enough members to cover the rent & employees, it's almost all
> upside.

Huh? What exactly do you think a gym's principal expenses are beyond rent,
employee cost and equipment maintenance/replacement? And how long do you think
a gym treadmill which is run on for ~6 hours a day will last?

I'm not saying MoviePass automatically makes sense, but the idea that gyms are
"all upside" after the initial equipment purchase is badly misinformed.

~~~
jsjohnst
> Once you have enough members to cover _the rent & employees_, it's almost
> all upside.

> but the idea that gyms are "all upside" after _the initial equipment
> purchase_ is badly misinformed.

I'm not sure how you read what GP said, but if you reread it you'll understand
that the mistake was on you, not them being misinformed.

Emphasis added to both their post and yours to highlight.

------
drzaiusapelord
How is this remotely profitable? Movie tickets where I live are pushing $20 a
ticket as all the theaters have been re-done as up-scale theaters with padded
reclining chairs and/or food service because the standard model of cheap seats
packed in as tightly as possible with the smallest screen tolerable doesn't
seem to be working anymore. Even the tightly run Arclight theaters are little
more than lipstick on a pig at this point. Tolerable, but nothing special.

If I had to bet, I'd say that we're only going to the movies less and it will
continue to be rebranded as a premium experience. The cheap seats model isn't
any better than my modest living room system and about 10x less convenient.
The only difference is I need to wait a couple months before the movie is
available in my home. Hollywood could change that overnight is they chose to.

I'm not even going to go into how terrible the standard theater experience is.
Smelly floors, beat up seats, loud people, smartphone lights, absurdly priced
concessions, unhealthy concession offerings, poor bathroom facilities, paying
for parking, 10-20 minutes of trailers, etc.

~~~
ceejayoz
> How is this remotely profitable?

It's not. Article says they're planning on burning VC money and figure out
some nebulous "sell data analytics" sort of monetization approach.

------
vinceguidry
One interesting thing about the cinema industry is that it's not the theatre
chains that set ticket prices, it's the movie companies. I have a friend who
manages one, and worked into the contracts that the cinema chains have with
the studios, is a certain number of passes they get every month to give to
family and friends. They're contractually not allowed to give the passes on
opening weekend.

The cinema companies don't really care about some things, like sneaking
between movies, sure if they catch you they'll kick you out but they're not
looking real hard for you. Other things, like piracy, they care a lot about,
films are individually watermarked so whenever a pirated version comes out,
they know exactly which theatre it was screened on. That provides a big
incentive to catch them.

With a Netflix-type plan for cinema, it's not the cinema companies that
Netflix is going to have to negotiate with, it's the studios. Literally all
the box office take goes directly to them.

------
mvitorino
We have an interesting offer in Portugal. If your cable+internet+phone+mobile
company is www.nos.pt you get a card that offers you 2 for 1 tickets at their
cinemas. If you go alone, you pay full ticket, but you get a popcorn and drink
menu for free. Max 1 per day, 8 per month, 52 per year. Each ticket is around
7USD.

------
laurieg
When I was younger a cinema chain in the UK used to offer an unlimited
subscription for 13 pounds (about $17). The only restriction was you could get
cinema tickets for two shows whose start and end times overlapped.

I spent a wonderful summer cycling into town every other day and watching 2 or
3 movies before cycling home again. If a movie turned out to be terrible you
could just walk out and you hadn't lost anything.

I love watching movies at the cinema, but a standard ticket where I live now
is around $18 US. There are lots of offers but I can't be bothered to time my
trips around couples day/ladies day/special movie day. I just wanna watch a
film!

------
myusernameisok
One nice thing about the movie theatre is that you're paying a large amount of
money (~$5/hr) to be there, so you're more likely to pay attention. I find
with netflix, people take shows less seriously and spend time on their phone
whilst not paying attention because "its just netflix."

I think if theatres had an "all you can watch" model, people would take it
less seriously, and the quality of the experience would degrade.

------
arihant
Carnival Cinemas in India have a similar scheme called Moviecard. All you can
watch, Monday through Thursday. It costs around the same as one movie ticket
for the entire month. This seems similar.

I always thought the idea was to fill empty theatres with people over
weekdays, and of course make money off of refreshments. I mean, they will
_only_ fill up seats that are unsold anyway, but with the pass they will at
least have shot at selling food.

------
ulkesh
Simply put: it was not worth it. I tried it when it first came out. I liked
the concept, but they do everything to hide every single problem with it. Some
of which has already been said in this thread, but the biggest reason I
canceled as soon as I could was: I could not share the service with my wife.
She had to have her own separate service. Hell, I couldn't use it with myself
if I happened to not have the device that was registered with me at the time.

I understand the need to try to get more business, but at the same time, if
I'm not using the Movie Pass for that day, why can't my wife use it? Movie
Pass locks to a single device (unless they finally did away with that). Also,
why can't we use it to see the same movie multiple times if we choose to? I
mean I'm paying $10 (or $30 back then) a month for seeing a single movie per
day. Are there 30 different movies in the theater in a given month?

While conceptually cool, this was put together in the most completely horrible
way for the modern consumer. They will never win back my business unless they
take away these ridiculous restrictions.

~~~
donald123
Those restrictions are to prevent people sharing it. A single ticket is much
more expensive than $10 already, without those restrictions, you bet people
will share it with their family and friends, event "rent" it out to strangers.
How long do you think that will last before the company goes bankrupt.

------
ceejayoz
> MoviePass could lose a lot of money subsidizing people’s movie habits. So
> the company also raised cash on Tuesday by selling a majority stake to
> Helios and Matheson Analytics Inc., a small, publicly traded data firm in
> New York. The companies declined to comment on terms of the financing but
> said MoviePass intends to hold an initial public offering by March.

Sounds super sustainable.

~~~
drzaiusapelord
I'm sure there's a monetization plan they aren't talking about because it
would be horrible. Perhaps commercials between scenes and/or the $10 pass is
only good for daytime showings for long released movies and weekend newer
releases are still bought like normal.

------
Powerofmene
This is an interesting concept but I have to wonder how this is going to
affect movie goers long term who do not have a MoviePass or even those with a
MP when it comes to new releases. If MP goers can attend once a day then does
it not stand to reason that new releases will be harder to get into as this
will increase the number of attendees. I know there are a bunch of teens and
college students in our area who go to the movies infrequently because of the
price but would gladly buy a MP. Stands to reason that new releases that sell
out for days will take infrequent movie attendees even longer to get into or
deal with even longer lines (wait times). This could back fire a bit by making
infrequent movie attendees even more likely to pass altogether and wait for
DVD releases, etc.

Just do not see how they can sustain a $10 a month price point long term. It
will be interesting to see how this plays out over time.

~~~
scaryclam
Here in the UK various cinema chains have unlimited subscriptions like that.
It's a bit more expensive, but if you watch 3 movies a month you've recouped
your costs of membership.

I've never noticed a particular problem with number of attendees. I've only
ever found 3 people who go to the movies often enough to bother with the
subscription.

------
vilmosi
Sounds like Cineworld's Unlimited Card, albeit cheaper.

~~~
benaadams
Yeah already works in UK have two schemes: Odeon Limitless or Cineworld
Unlimited

Though are more expensive

------
js2
Do I still have to sit through 10 minutes of advertisements and 20 minutes of
trailers before the movie starts? Every time they find one way to improve the
experience (recliners) they find another way to make it unbearable (the
increasing amount of ads and trailers).

------
arcaster
I love this concept! However, when it comes to conventional theaters fetching
the most revenue possible, it seems like the problem is what to play in a
limited number of theaters, not becessarily as many people as possible.

I could see people liking this idea, however if there's only a movie or tv
show you wanted to see a few times a month would it really be worth it? I
could also foresee this system could further ruin the fun of the big screen,
an example is Alamo Draft House in ATX offering tickets and seat reservations
months in advance. This makes it nearly impossible to just see a movie one day
on impulse with friends.

------
RepressedEmu
This model introduces disincentives to building value since they don't
actually want their subscribers USING the service. They just want them paying
for it and forgetting about it like a gym membership. Also at $10 a month
wouldn't a subscriber have to average <0.7 movies a month to break even?
Monetizing with targeted ads doesn't seem like they'll be able to make their
money back. Is there something I'm missing here?

~~~
Retric
Concessions is how theaters make money not ticket sales. They get a higher
percentage as a movie get's older, but in many showings less than 1% of the
seats are filled.

Another consideration is people that go to a lot of movies are likely not be
working 9-5 and would avoid the times when theaters are packed.

~~~
RepressedEmu
I hadn't thought about the lowered prices from non-peak times. Thats a good
point. It just seems like the people who would want to pay for a subscription
to the movies are inherently people who go multiple times a month. Even a $6
matinee would cost more than their subscription. So how many "non-users" of
the service do you need to pay for the "super-users"? I'd say at least 4-5x

------
billsmithaustin
> the goal is to amass a large base of customers and collect data on viewing
> behaviors. That information could then be used to eventually target
> advertisements or other marketing materials to subscribers.

I assume that means more (or "better" ads) before the movie. I prefer to pay
extra watch movies somewhere that doesn't show ads, but no doubt there's a
cohort who would be happy to watch ads if it means a cheaper ticket price.

~~~
ajmurmann
With more theaters now having reserved seating in the US one can also just
come to the theater slightly late and miss most of the ads.

------
bpicolo
So soon we'll get to pay $12 for a soda instead of $5?

------
Shivetya
The idea is nice but I would have expected region based pricing. Yet if it
didn't work out a $30 a month then discounting it severely to get customers
doesn't seem like there is any payoff other than for the theaters.

Did AMC roll out something higher priced that this for their own system? If
they have one surely the other big chains do so this separate service would
seem doomed from the get go

------
danschumann
I like the idea of this model for open-seating theaters. What about the
theaters with only a few big loungers and reserved seating? If you allowed
people to schedule/reserve seats, they might not show up. Perhaps if you
reserved seats and didn't show up, you'd get charged a penalty ( similar to
all-you-can-eat sushi murimoto ).

------
BobvD
This is already a thing in the Netherlands (Its called a Unlimited Card, I got
one), but is more like $20.

~~~
icoder
Yup, Pathe Unlimited Card, named after the chain that operates most (or so it
seems to me) cinemas in the Netherlands.

A catch is that when you cancel, you can't join again for a long time (or pay
a large fine or something). Also, you pay extra for each 3D ticket (I don't
really like '3D' but sometimes that's the only version available).

You need to go (on average) more than 2 times a month to break even,
continuously. Which I find difficult, but that probably says more about me
than about the product.

Once in a while, there's a deal with 'Postbank Rentepunten' that gives you a
card for 3 months for like $40. That works a bit better for me (especially
when I time it with the winter holidays, when a lot of new movies come out).

------
alistproducer2
Not to be too snippy but this just seems like a way to light lots of VC money
on fire. Maybe they've already got assurances of the value of the data from
customers? Sign me up. I'll gladly blow through some of that sweet, sweet VC
dough (just like Uber and Lyft).

------
whipoodle
I don't think my problem is the transaction, it's the movies on offer. I don't
care about comic book characters. The "transaction" is fine, the junk food and
the soda are fine, seats and sound and picture are fine. The movies aren't.

~~~
ceejayoz
I'm confused. The pass sounds like it applies to all movies on offer, not just
ones from certain studios.

~~~
mbillie1
I think the parent comment is referring to the abundance of comic book
derivatives, sequels and uninspired remakes that have become increasingly
prevalent of late.

~~~
snuxoll
This is a general trend in media as a whole today - sequels, reboots,
remakes/remasters, derivatives of other popular media are just as bad in
television and video games. The only saving grace of "TV" is Netflix, Amazon
and HBO who are more willing to take the risk on new IP.

The last AAA video game I purchased that wasn't based on an existing IP or
derivative of a specific formula (see: Ubisoft) was Titanfall. The last movie
I saw for myself (and not my daughter) that wasn't based on existing IP I
can't even remember, it must have been Grindhouse (Planet Terror / Death
Proof). Meanwhile, the last serialized "TV" content I've watched that wasn't a
new season of an existing show or a spinoff was Transparent, before that there
was Orange is the New Black, House of Cards, etc.

I would love for some fresh ideas in the available content out there, but it
seems like executives are especially adverse to risk considering the budget it
takes to make "current-gen" visuals in blockbusters or AAA video games - and I
wonder if that is why serialized shows are where most of the "fresh" content
is considering people expect lower production values out of a 20 episode
season of 45 minute episodes.

~~~
graphitezepp
Personally I find the modern remake/sequel/etc trend appalling. Are people
really this adverse to trying new things? Are they not tired of the same
formulas? I'm more in tune with gaming than movies but even there all I see is
constant adaptations of stories from other media.

~~~
ceejayoz
I've found more interesting indie games than ever before, there's a Golden Age
in television going on, and while I enjoy a good popcorn Marvel movie there's
plenty of original thinky stuff like Interstellar to whet my appetite.

~~~
graphitezepp
Television is good, and the indie game scene is utterly fantastic these days.
It just blows my mind how unwilling some of the biggest players in media
creation are in terms of being creative.

~~~
ceejayoz
So you're expecting this conversation to occur?

"For $200 million, we can guarantee return of $1 billion."

"Nah."

~~~
graphitezepp
Point taken. I guess I misspoke, the onerous is on the market for paying for
the repetitive crap.

------
unabridged
I don't see how it can be sustained with them paying full price to the
theaters. $10 a month Mon-Thur only and I think it might work for them. And
how are you going to keep people from sharing the pass?

------
d--b
It's been in France since the early 2000s (for 20 euros). It's not all
theaters but in Paris, the UGC MK2 card covers a few massive cinemas plus most
small independent theaters.

It works well.

------
nobrains
"MoviePass will pay theaters the full price of each ticket used by
subscribers" \- then how will they make money?

------
gadders
I can't see this working for me now, but if I was retired I'd jump at this.

------
peterwwillis
_“The more we understand our fans, the more we can target them.”_

------
justadeveloper2
When my credit card got stolen last week, Moviepass was one of the items
purchased with it.

~~~
justadeveloper2
I'm not sure why this is being downvoted--I mean, it seems like a relevant
comment to me. People who skim credit cards at gas stations obviously try to
use them quickly for some easy gain before going out and buying a $5000 tv.
Moviepass is clearly popular in certain circles.

